# Favourite product. Ever.



## jordanw38 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm sure we could all spend all night listing what lotions and potions we all have butt.......

What is the one product you couldn't live without?


Mine is without a doubt AS G101- I use it for everything!


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

ODK Entourage


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Big Macs


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Jaffa cakes for me :wave:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Solaris has to be one of the best waxes i have ever used.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Megs last touch.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Zaino z8


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmmmm tough one

Zaino z8 comes to mind but also zymol Glasur


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Zaino Z8, or Sonax perfect finish.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

pinnacle souveran


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

BH Autowheel


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Optimum no-rinse

You can use it for everything.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Megs Last Touch & Megs Shampoo Plus i love them


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Without a doubt, Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Megs 205.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

Dragons Breath. Purely because it was the first product that made me think wow. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Angelwax QED for me


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Scholl concepts s20black 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Sonax EX 04-06 for me, killer one step polish 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Sonax EX 04-06 for me, killer one step polish
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 forgot that:wall: epic.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

moochin said:


> Scholl concepts s20black
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


agree, really getting used to it now, do you find it hard to remove though? what pads do you use? I use hexlogic pads from flexipads


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

chongo said:


> forgot that:wall: epic.


Awesome stuff isn't it! 
That was one of the products I was mega sceptical about going in, but it genuinely surprised me with its capabilities, amazing

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Chem Guys V38
Never used it on a car and not stepped back and thought 'wow'

Any colour seems to come alive!


FK3 - Blue and Black Edition


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

arghh I cant pick between G101 (yes very boring i know) and schol S20 

both these products make my life so easy and give the results i need day in day out without fail.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

QD of any type is the go to me 👍

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

euge07 said:


> agree, really getting used to it now, do you find it hard to remove though? what pads do you use? I use hexlogic pads from flexipads


You're not the first person to say they find removal hard/awkward. I had no problems at all tbh. I used a blue spider pad by scholl concepts. I've been told that the hydra tech pads work really well too and when the car come back from audi I'll be using them to do the other side of the bodywork.
Ps, I don't rate flexipads. Mine started to part company with the velcro backing. Not impressed considering I'd hardly used them.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Microfibre soft drying towel. 

Gonz.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Anything my wife buys from Victoria Secret,


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

moochin said:


> You're not the first person to say they find removal hard/awkward. I had no problems at all tbh. I used a blue spider pad by scholl concepts. I've been told that the hydra tech pads work really well too and when the car come back from audi I'll be using them to do the other side of the bodywork.
> Ps, I don't rate flexipads. Mine started to part company with the velcro backing. Not impressed considering I'd hardly used them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I found it quite grabby to remove, and also even once i had it removed from the panel, if i ran my hand across the unpolished section onto the polished section i could instantly feel the difference, but Im sure a good ipa wipedown cures all that, 
I must look into the hydra tech pads then, Ive had no problems with the hex pads and Ive done a few cars with the same selection of pads, rotating them and cleaning them after a few panels at a time, but always good to try new products and learn


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Megs MF Cutting pads. Absolutely love them.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Anything my wife buys from Victoria Secret,


Do you not find the lace scratches the paint too much though....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

Dooka wash pad. Tried other types but nothing comes close.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Blackmass said:


> Dooka wash pad. Tried other types but nothing comes close.


Oh I forgot that, yeah the dooka is amazing

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Car pro reload, gets mixed reviews but the latest edition gives a superb finish


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Do you not find the lace scratches the paint too much though....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I think only when on the hood XD

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Sonax bsd or autoglym srp

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Easy - Orchard Autocare Perfection. Fantastic stuff. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

From my current inventory, Anglewax H2GO I love the rain running off!

Probably the most favourable tool of sorts, would be my clay cloth due to speedy decontamination.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Anything my wife buys from Victoria Secret,


I also like what Andy's wife gets from Victoria Secret......... Doh, the cats out the bag now!!

Gonz.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> I also like what Andy's wife gets from Victoria Secret......... Doh, the cats out the bag now!!
> 
> Gonz.


Nice one Gonz, 😂


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

fk425 or z6. nearly ran out of both so i'm using more bsd and keeping the other two for special jobs.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Got to be V07 Hybrid, love it so!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Leebo310 said:


> Megs MF Cutting pads. Absolutely love them.


really keen to try these, hear great things about them! 
do you use the complete meguires kit?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

euge07 said:


> really keen to try these, hear great things about them!
> 
> do you use the complete meguires kit?


Nope mate, just the cutting pads. 
I'm tempted to try the mf correction compound but it's incredibly expensive that I can't justify the cost! 
The cutting discs work really well with other polishes anyway though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

